# Seeking All Computer Guru's...



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Starting last week, whenever we try to use any of the search engines/ Google, Bing, etc... our system locks up and I have to shut down through a "end task manager"...other than using the searches, our computer works fine. My first thought was some form of spyware got me, but our Mcaffee is running fine, and no warning message(s).... Anyone else experience this?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I've recently had spyware that Macaffe, spybot and adaware could not find. About every third search, it would redirect me to one of those fake search sites.

Searched all over the internet and finally found a program called ComboFix that got rid of it. There was warnings all over it to not run it without being told to by someone on www.bleepingcomputer.net, but I didn't want to wait to troubleshoot with the volunteer techs on that site.

It worked just fine for me.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I had this happen about a year ago.... can't recall the name of the malware but it's cropped up under a couple of different names for several years. Besides redirecting to other sites, it changed settings in IE regardless of you resetting them. Anyway this is what I use now:Malwarebytes' Anti-MalwareIt's free and gets a very high reccomendation on CNET.

Walter


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> I had this happen about a year ago.... can't recall the name of the malware but it's cropped up under a couple of different names for several years. Besides redirecting to other sites, it changed settings in IE regardless of you resetting them. Anyway this is what I use now:Malwarebytes' Anti-MalwareIt's free and gets a very high reccomendation on CNET.
> 
> Walter


x2 Malwarebytes and Spybot S&D should be all you need.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

hyewalt34 said:


> I had this happen about a year ago.... can't recall the name of the malware but it's cropped up under a couple of different names for several years. Besides redirecting to other sites, it changed settings in IE regardless of you resetting them. Anyway this is what I use now:Malwarebytes' Anti-MalwareIt's free and gets a very high reccomendation on CNET.
> 
> Walter


Same thing happened to us...just this Friday, in fact! No matter how we tried resetting the IP addresses, nothing worked. Ours happens EVERY time we lose power...which is what happened Friday. Thank God, hubby's friend is the most super duper of all tech geeks and magically made it all appear again! WHEW! It was tough without it...real tough...























We have Malwarebytes also and it USUALLY works like a charm!

HEY!!! I'm back online!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I had this happen about a year ago.... can't recall the name of the malware but it's cropped up under a couple of different names for several years. Besides redirecting to other sites, it changed settings in IE regardless of you resetting them. Anyway this is what I use now:Malwarebytes' Anti-MalwareIt's free and gets a very high reccomendation on CNET.
> 
> Walter


Same thing happened to us...just this Friday, in fact! No matter how we tried resetting the IP addresses, nothing worked. Ours happens EVERY time we lose power...which is what happened Friday. Thank God, hubby's friend is the most super duper of all tech geeks and magically made it all appear again! WHEW! It was tough without it...real tough...























We have Malwarebytes also and it USUALLY works like a charm!

HEY!!! I'm back online!















[/quote]

X3 on malware ..........start in safe mode and run a full sweep


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Speaking of Malware Bytes, it refuses to run on my laptop-Windows Vista. Anyone?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Speaking of Malware Bytes, it refuses to run on my laptop-Windows Vista. Anyone?


And, Ironically this is our home system... a laptop, with Vista......this should be fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

These Search Engine virus's have been around for a long time now.

After updating your anti-virus software, boot in safe mode and run an entire scan. That should resolve your issues.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> These Search Engine virus's have been around for a long time now.
> 
> After updating your anti-virus software, boot in safe mode and run an entire scan. That should resolve your issues.


Tahnk you, Thank you, Thank you all........







.gif[/img]







.gif[/img]







.gif[/img]

Once again, the benefits of Outbackers go far beyond the camper!!!!

All is well, searches go on like nothing ever happened........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Tahnk you, Thank you, Thank you all........
> 
> Once again, the benefits of Outbackers go far beyond the camper!!!!
> 
> All is well, searches go on like nothing ever happened........


Glad to hear it went well fo you and things are now back to normal.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm an IT professional. We use McAfee at my place of business, but I consider it bloatware and it doesn't catch some critical malware.

I learned about Malwarebytes, and have become a big fan. On a computer that McAfee said was malware-free, Malwarebytes found 120+ instances of "problems". It fixed them and the computer was rescued.

Please be aware that the free version of Malwarebytes works great but it is not an active program, you MUST run it to work. When you pay the license fee (cheap) then it becomes proactive and works in the background protecting your computer.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would run Malwarebytes followed by a-squared free edition. A-squared will take over an hour but really deep cleans the spyware and viruses.


----------

